# Iastor.sys BSOD on Windows Server 2008 x64 RAID



## WallyRad (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey guys...i had some trouble a couple of weeks ago with a bluescreen 8086 and replaced on of my 3 HDD (RAID) and everything was ok...

I just recently got another bluescreen:

==================================================
Dump File : Mini010413-01.dmp
Crash Time : 04/01/2013 17:26:24
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : 00000000`0000004a
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : fffffa60`00ccac79
Caused By Driver : iaStor.sys
Caused By Address : iaStor.sys+45c79
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+57ad0
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : J:\Walid\Mini010413-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 6002
Dump File Size : 267.528
==================================================

That happened once and the server is working normally....im just apprehensive, cause I dont want it to fail on me...

Should i update this Iastor.sys drive??


----------

